# What does your name mean?



## wasabi

http://blogthings.com/acro/acronymquiz.php


W	is for 	Witty
A 	is for 	Altruistic
S 	is for 	Spiritual
A 	is for 	Adventurous
B 	is for 	Bonkers
I 	is for 	Impressive


Bonkers....that's me!


----------



## mudbug

I agree with all of the above for wasabi!

now, I'm not so sure about this one, though........

M for marvelous
U for unnatural
D for daredevil
B for bubbly
U for unreal
G for grungy


----------



## SizzlininIN

S = Strong
I = Inspirational
Z = Zippy
Z = Zingy
L = Logical
I = Influential
N = Normal
I = Impassioned
N = Nice
I = Influential
N =  Natural


----------



## norgeskog

K - kind
A - arty and altruistic
R - right now cannot fill in this one
E - ecsoteric (i  live in eugene)
N - naturalistic

E - ecclectic
V - vivacious
O - open minded and outspoken
N - nutty and nice


----------



## norgeskog

wasabi said:
			
		

> http://blogthings.com/acro/acronymquiz.php
> 
> 
> W	is for 	Witty
> A 	is for 	Altruistic
> S 	is for 	Spiritual
> A 	is for 	Adventurous
> B 	is for 	Bonkers
> I 	is for 	Impressive
> 
> 
> Bonkers....that's me!


----------



## pdswife

P- Pretty
d- darn
s- S e X Y
W- wonderful
I- In LOVE
f- Flirty
E- exciting


or
T- thrifty
R-real
I- Iffy
S-Sweet
H- HUNGRY!


----------



## goodgiver

*Your  Name*

G---GULLIBLE
O---OVERINDULGENT
O---OVERSTUFFED
D---DARING
G---GIVING
I---INVENTIVE
V---VITAL
E---EXPLETIVE
R---ROOTED


----------



## jkath

C.......Cynical
O.......Openhearted
P........Pretty
P........Powerful
E........Emotional
R........Rare


right on.


----------



## middie

oh this is great lmao:

M- Mysterious
I- Intelligent
D- Ditzy ( so true)
D- Deadly
I- Inspirational
E- Excellant

ditzy *AND* deadly????? 
bad combo you think?

or

D- Devious
E- Elitist
S- Sensational
I- Influential
R- Radiant
E- Emotional (that too)
E- Enthusiastic (depends on what)


----------



## SierraCook

S  is for  Spectacular  
I  is for  Ideal  
E  is for  Emotional  
R  is for  Radical  
R  is for  Rich  :?:  
A  is for  Amorous  
C  is for  Cheeky   8) 
O  is for  Outrageous  
O  is for  Organic  
K  is for  Kinky    

or

J  is for  Jolly  
A  is for  Alluring  
N  is for  Natural  
E  is for  Enlightened  
L  is for  Loving  
L  is for  Lively  
E  is for  Easy


----------



## buckytom

B  is for  Bewildering  
U  is for  Unnatural  
C  is for  Cheesy  
K  is for  Keen  
Y  is for  Yummy  
T  is for  Trendy  
O  is for  Openhearted  
M  is for  Mush


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Ok.... I'll play.... 

D: Dork
E: eager
A: appreciative
D: docile
L: loving
Y: yearning

S: sincere
U: uncertain
S: sensitive
H: hungry
I: inventive


----------



## crewsk

C  is for  Complicated  
R  is for  Relaxing  
E  is for  Extreme  
W  is for  Warm  
S  is for  Snarky  
K  is for  Kind  

or

K  is for  Kinky  
R  is for  Responsible  
I  is for  Ideal  
S  is for  Smooth  
T  is for  Thrilling  
I  is for  Ideal  
N  is for  Nice  


Either on is pretty much right IMO. But, what does *snarky* mean?


----------



## jkath

snarky 
(adjective) describes a witty mannerism, personality, or behavior that is a combination of sarcasm and cynicism. Usually accepted as a complimentary term. Snark is sometimes mistaken for a snotty or arrogant attitude.

"Her snarky remarks had half the room on the floor laughing and the other half ready to walk out."


----------



## LEFSElover

L...loves tons
E...enthusiast
F...fabulously fun
S...saucy
E...entertaining
L...light hearted
O...overtly extraverted
V...vain, yep, it's true
E...effervescent
R...rock solid

but unlike the rest of you, can't make the cute little pictures appear, so add to my name, dunce!


----------



## crewsk

~Copper said:
			
		

> snarky
> (adjective) describes a witty mannerism, personality, or behavior that is a combination of sarcasm and cynicism. Usually accepted as a complimentary term. Snark is sometimes mistaken for a snotty or arrogant attitude.
> 
> "Her snarky remarks had half the room on the floor laughing and the other half ready to walk out."



Thanks Copper! I'm just glad it's not a bad thing!


----------



## norgeskog

Did my given name but not the log on

n - naturalistic
o - originalistic
r - realistic
g - gracious
e - effervescent
s - sagacious
k - kind
o - organically oriented
g - good natured


----------



## middie

what does elitist mean anyway??
thought i'd ask since it was in my
name


----------



## luvs

L.... loving
U.... useful
V.... vibrant personality
S.... sweetie

F.... flake
O.... open arms
O.... oops!
D.... down to earth


----------



## MJ

Misunderstood  
Jealous  
 :?


----------



## lindatooo

L: loving
I: intuitive
N: nurturing
D: dreamer
A:  altruistic

t
0
0
0:  too many Lindas in almost every room I go to!

add to that my birthsign - Taurus - and that equals a stubborn food and comfort lover!

2


----------



## pdswife

PDSWIFE
P 	is for 	Posh
D 	is for 	Delicate
S 	is for 	Silly
W 	is for 	Witty
I 	is for 	Impressive
F 	is for 	Foxy
E 	is for 	Excellent


----------



## ronjohn55

Usually, my name means M-U-D  

I Dunno, never really looked it up. 

John


----------

